# Replacing Window Felt and Weatherstipping



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello

We own a 68 GTO Convertible and want to replace the felts and weatherstripping around the 4 windows and 2 vents. If anyone has done this before, could you let me know the level of difficulty, if there are any special tools necessary or advantageous, etc. I'm trying to determine if I should attempt to do the work myself, or have a restoration shop do it. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Are you comfortable removing the door panels and glass? If so, the rest is fairly easy. The vent window frames come apart easy. 2 screws visible at the bottom and one semi-hidden screw at the upper corner. The vent window weatherstrip is held in place with clips so will need to remove them from your old rubber and reuse them. 

There is a good tutorial on the Danchuck website for vent window rebuild. Its specific to Tri-Fives but the process is about the same.

Unless you have NOS felts....the replacements won't look exactly like your originals. They will fit and function the same....but the stainless will appear different visually and there won't be a rubber flap on the paint side. 

As far as I can tell, there are no reproduction felts for 68 that are exactly like the originals. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Shake-N-Bake! My biggest concern is getting the door panels off without causing any damage. Once those are off, then I think by seeing the works inside I'll be able to tell how to go from there, but not sure where best to start prying the door panels. I'll look at the Danchuck website as you suggested. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

The Fisher Body manual will have all the info you need for door panel and glass removal. You can download it here:
http://thefirstgensite.com/html/68fisherbody.htm


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

